# Atheros usb AR5523 64bit driver

## A Hired Goon

Greetings all,

I recently bought a dlink ag132 usb wireless device.  I had read that it should work with the ndiswrapper but did not realize I would need a 64 bit windows driver to use it on my 64 bit install (kernel based vs user based is the reason emulation wont work from what I read).  I did get the ndiswrapper setup, but it complains of 32bit driver in 64 bit kernel.

Investigating I believe the device is based off of the atheros AR5523 chipset.  I have been searching to find similar devices from other companies, hoping that they have a 64bit driver I can hack to work with my device but I have been having some difficulties.

Does anyone have a link to a 64bit driver from another company that has a similar product?  it is an a/b/g device, AG 108 mode etc etc.  I am hoping that dlink did not modify much beyond the reference chipset that hopefully another company uses as well.

I do know I can switch my systems back to 32bit and use the 32bit windows driver, I am just exasuting my 64bit options first.   :Smile: 

madwifi does not currently support usb based atheros chipsets.

Thanks

AHG

ps: in kernel and hardware as I figure its more related. mods please move to networking if I am wrong

----------

